# Check out my new greenhouse!



## kentuckiense (Jun 13, 2006)

Well...

Not really.

But that's ok.

I went to the hardware store and picked up a roll of duct tape and a bunch of thin plastic sheeting. I sealed off my stand against the window so now my plants get the warm/humid outside air while I can relax in the climate controlled rest of the dorm. Here are pics:












Ignore the browned tips on the Phrag. Uranus and the rot spot on the Paph. St. Swithin... They've been addressed!


----------



## Mycorrhizae (Jun 13, 2006)

Looks like you came up with a solution that will keep your plants AND your roommate happy.

And good to know the phrag is on its way to recovery, althought I still might go to Hell for what I almost posted.


----------



## kentuckiense (Jun 13, 2006)

Mycorrhizae said:


> Looks like you came up with a solution that will keep your plants AND your roommate happy.
> 
> And good to know the phrag is on its way to recovery, althought I still might go to Hell for what I almost posted.


Haha it's ok! Post away.


----------



## Heather (Jun 13, 2006)

I'd probably just take that lower leaf off the Paph, but I'm anal. 
(haha! I'm going to hell too)


----------



## SlipperFan (Jun 13, 2006)

Nice set-up. But can you get inside easily?


----------



## kentuckiense (Jun 13, 2006)

SlipperFan said:


> Nice set-up. But can you get inside easily?


Yep, the rear flap is just tucked under the bottom of the stand.


----------



## L I Jane (Jun 13, 2006)

I don't see any fan in there for air movement! If not you may see more rot.


----------



## kentuckiense (Jun 13, 2006)

L I Jane said:


> I don't see any fan in there for air movement! If not you may see more rot.



It's in there but is out of the shot in picture one and blocked by the fixture in picture two.


----------



## L I Jane (Jun 13, 2006)

Glad to hear it


----------



## Marco (Jun 13, 2006)

Cool, I'm sure your plants are much happier now


----------



## Rick (Jun 17, 2006)

Good job.

And what's the humidity now?


----------



## kentuckiense (Jun 17, 2006)

Generally, the humidity is about whatever it is outside. Usually 65% or up.


----------



## Rick (Jun 17, 2006)

That ought to help


----------



## kentuckiense (Jun 17, 2006)

NEW HUMIDITY TRAY!

Pics will be posted shortly.


----------



## kentuckiense (Jun 17, 2006)

With the plastic 'door' pulled up. And no, they aren't in direct contact with the water, I promise!


----------



## Marco (Jun 18, 2006)

And the collection grows!

mmmmm fig newtons!!!!


----------



## kentuckiense (Jun 18, 2006)

Marco said:


> And the collection grows!
> 
> mmmmm fig newtons!!!!



Haha I have about 4 of those boxes that I wedge under the stand in order to hold the plastic sheeting 'door' in place.

And as everyone can see, that Phrag Uranus still hates me. I love it so much though... Why won't it reciprocate?


----------



## Marco (Jun 18, 2006)

kentuckiense said:


> Haha I have about 4 of those boxes that I wedge under the stand in order to hold the plastic sheeting 'door' in place.
> 
> And as everyone can see, that Phrag Uranus still hates me. I love it so much though... Why won't it reciprocate?



You need to give it some TLC ity:


----------



## kentuckiense (Jun 18, 2006)

Marco said:


> You need to give it some TLC ity:



I DO!


----------



## Marco (Jun 18, 2006)

Then I'm sure it'll warm up to you soon enough


----------



## Heather (Jun 18, 2006)

If it were mine, I would snip the Uranus leaves back to healthy green tissue and cinnamon the cuts. Try to stop that yellowing from progressing. Sometimes it works, sometimes it doesn't.


----------



## Jmoney (Jun 18, 2006)

Heather said:


> (haha! I'm going to hell too)



are paph growers destined to go to hell or were we sent FROM hell to harass and embarrass all the minicatt & phal growers?


----------



## SlipperFan (Jun 18, 2006)

Jmoney said:


> are paph growers destined to go to hell or were we sent FROM hell to harass and embarrass all the minicatt & phal growers?



I prefer to think the latter...


----------

